# Erythrone Gardens 2013



## Erythrone (Apr 20, 2013)

Spring is only begining here ! ! ! 





Salix melanostachys par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus hybride 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleboru hybride 3_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus dumetorum atrorubens_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Dido (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice pics, was missing your garden pics 

here it goes extremly fast this year


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 20, 2013)

Congratulations on new spring buds! Should be beautiful when they all open!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2013)

And a fine new beginning it is!


----------



## Hera (Apr 20, 2013)

Off to a great start and I'm looking forward to future installments.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice to see spring has started. It is still delaying here.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2013)

i really enjoy your garden threads!
thank you


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you everybody!

I guess Spring is really here now!





Chionodoxa_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Hepatica noblis x marmorata crenatiloba_web_final par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Crocus_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2013)

:clap:

I should get my camera and tripod out...


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> :clap:
> 
> I should get my camera and tripod out...




Actually, you must get your carmera out!!! You do such lovely pcis!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2013)

Helleborus Golden Lotus_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Geranium Ann Folkard_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Ruse Black 3_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Winter Dream Ashwood Elegance Pearl par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus HGC Jacob_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Ruse Black 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Scilla bifolia rosea web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Brandywine strain par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Crocus crème_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Ruse Black_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Crocus B_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Crocus jaune_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Hepatica transsilvanica Bluis_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2013)

Don'cha just love Spring!?!


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2013)

Crocus_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Winter Jewell Cotton Candy_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Phoenix web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Cherry Blossom_web_2 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Chionodoxa_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Crocus 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Scilla sibirica_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2013)

Helleborus Winter Dream Pale Pink 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Narcissus_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Corydalis solida transylvanica_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Corydalis solida Beth Evans 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Corydalis solida Beth Evans_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Ashwood Double White_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Blue Metallic Lady_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2013)

Erythronium japonicum 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Erythronium japonicum_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Winter Jewell Cotton Candy 2_web_final par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Forsythia Northern Gold_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Hepatica acutiloba Alba Select_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Corydalis nobilis_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Dirca palustris 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Dirca palustris_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Black Diamond 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Pink Frost_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Black Diamond_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2013)

I spent all day (among others) cleaning up my flower beds, and I'm still not finished. But I haven't found anything like what you are presenting!


----------



## Erythrone (May 4, 2013)

Thank you Dot but I am pretty sure you have very nice plants to picture!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2013)

That may be true, but you take the time and effort to notice detail, photograph and share! Thank-you!


----------



## Dido (May 5, 2013)

Nice pic again keep them comming


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2013)

Helleborus Black Diamond_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Sanguinaria canadensis Multiplex_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Primula marginata Bentham_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Kingston Cardinal_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia x loeneri Leonard Messel_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Hepatica nobilis_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Hacquetia epipactis Thor_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## JeanLux (May 9, 2013)

Great Colors!!!! Beautiful flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2013)

:clap::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (May 9, 2013)

Thank you so much Jean and Dot!

Here are a few other pictures





Bergenia Baby Doll_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Scopolia carniolica_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Jeffersonnia dubia Dark Blue_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Jeffersonnia dubia Dark Blue 2_web_final par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Jeffersonnia dubia Dark Blue 1 web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia inconnu_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Sanguinaria canadensis Multiplex 1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Primula rosea_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Erythronium americanum_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia x loebneri Merill_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Erythronium americanum 3_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Erythronium americanum2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Pink Frost_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Dirca palustris_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2013)

I love the second lily photo, especially!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2013)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Erythrone (May 13, 2013)

Thank you dot and Eric!

A few more




Narcissus Tête à Tête_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia x loeneri Leonard Messel 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Pulmonaria mollis_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia inconnu 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia inconnu 3_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messell_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2013)

You make me want to fight the mosquitoes and go photograph in my garden. Almost. The mosquitoes are horrendous this year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 15, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> You make me want to fight the mosquitoes and go photograph in my garden. Almost. The mosquitoes are horrendous this year.



Interesting- in DC it's been colder than usual, the mosquitoes aren't bad yet. But I was in Boston last weekend, and even though it's also been a cool spring, the mosquitoes were already out. I wonder if the DC mosquitoes are more cold susceptible...


----------



## Ruth (May 15, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful plants. I particularly like the Black Helleborus!(sp)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2013)

It is amazing how resistant N. Tête à Tête is to both heat and cold - I grow them here in zone 9! Love your multiplex bloodroot too - fantastic flowering on those. Also adore the Jeffersonnia. Quite a garden you've got.


----------



## Erythrone (May 15, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> You make me want to fight the mosquitoes and go photograph in my garden. Almost. The mosquitoes are horrendous this year.




Strange! Why do you think you have so much mosquitoes this year? Did you received a lot of rain an snow in the last months?


----------



## Erythrone (May 15, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Beautiful pictures and beautiful plants. I particularly like the Black Helleborus!(sp)




I agree with you Ruth... They were great this year!


----------



## Erythrone (May 15, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It is amazing how resistant N. Tête à Tête is to both heat and cold - I grow them here in zone 9! Love your multiplex bloodroot too - fantastic flowering on those. Also adore the Jeffersonnia. Quite a garden you've got.



Amazing is the word! I think it is one of the best spring bulb!

So you have a garden in zone 9!! It is strange we can grow the same plants! Are you able to grow Sanguinaria?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Amazing is the word! I think it is one of the best spring bulb!
> 
> So you have a garden in zone 9!! It is strange we can grow the same plants! Are you able to grow Sanguinaria?



Yes, and many of the plants you have shown in your pictures can live and even thrive here. What is really odd about this place is I can grow some subtropical stuff too, including the staghorn fern, Platycerium bifurcatum, and many epiphytic orchids - Neofinetia and many Dendrobiums are rock solid here.


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2013)

Soldanella carpatica x montana_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Corydalis nobilis_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Caltha leptosepala_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Glaucidium palmatum Album_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Arisaema sikokianum Silver Center_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Lysichiton camstschatcense Crocodile Tears_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemone nemorosa Wyatt's Pink_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2013)

Anemone nemorosa Blue Eye_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 16, 2013)

Your cobra lilies are blooming now? Yikes, I hope mine aren't dead (mine bloom in early summer)...


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2013)

Don't worry Linus... this Arisaema is a plant I just received from North Carolina (USA). I did not see any Cobra plant in the garden yet this year!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Strange! Why do you think you have so much mosquitoes this year? Did you received a lot of rain an snow in the last months?


Not so much snow, but a lot of rain in a short period. Our property is on a small river. When it floods as much as it did this year, it takes about 3 weeks for the water to recede back into its banks. So with all the flood water, the mosquito hatching this year was enormous.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 16, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Don't worry Linus... this Arisaema is a plant I just received from North Carolina (USA). I did not see any Cobra plant in the garden yet this year!



Did you get this from Plant Delights?


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Not so much snow, but a lot of rain in a short period. Our property is on a small river. When it floods as much as it did this year, it takes about 3 weeks for the water to recede back into its banks. So with all the flood water, the mosquito hatching this year was enormous.



I see. 

Do you have a lot of small black flies and deer flies where you live?


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Did you get this from Plant Delights?




Yes. 

Did you ever buy plant from them?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Yes.
> 
> Did you ever buy plant from them?



Yes.
This year, I got Arisaema thunbergii ssp. urashima Dominatrix Jack-in-the-Pulpit from them 3-4 weeks ago. It was dormant when I planted it; hopefully it'll be coming up soon. (I also got some trilliums, Anemonella, variegated lily of valley, epimedium and Japanese woodland peony).

Last year, I ordered a Cyp Hank Small from them for $40. They called me and told me they didn't like the quality of the plant, and substituted it for a $70 Ursel (that's what I call good customer service). The plant came in bloom. Last summer was really hot. This year, one shoot, no flower; hopefully next year I'll have flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> I see.
> 
> Do you have a lot of small black flies and deer flies where you live?



Lots of deer flies -- they have a very obnoxious bite. Mosquito bites, I can get over after several minutes, but deer fly bites itch for several days.

The black flies are further north. Do you have them?


----------



## Erythrone (May 18, 2013)

Yes, Dot, we have them all! But there are less mosquitoes and black flies here in Southern Quebec than in the North.


other pics...




Pulmonaria Sissinghurt White_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia inconnu_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel 3 web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (May 19, 2013)

Lathyrus vernus flaccinus 1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Lathyrus vernus flaccinus_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Cherry Blossom_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Lathyrus vernus flaccinus 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (May 19, 2013)

Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel 5_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel 4_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (May 19, 2013)

Rhododendron mucronulatum_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Stylophorum diphyllum_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Rhododendron mucronulatum 1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Primula denticulata alba_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Viola_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Pulmonaria Cotton Cool_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Pulmonaria Blue Ensign_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemone nemorosa Monstrosa wb par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paeonia mlokosewitschii_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Corydalis nobilis 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Rhododendron Milestone_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Tulipa_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Rhododendron Isola Bella_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemone nemorosa Monstrosa 1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2013)

You should have a garden show all your own!


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2013)

Rhododendron canadense_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemone Pallida_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemone nemorosa albaplena web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Cherry Blossom 1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Helleborus Cherry Blossom_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Drypoteris polylepsis_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Primula denticulata alba par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemone nemorosa Bracteata Pleniflora_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Mertensia virginiana_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Prunus nigra version 2_web_final par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2013)

Pictures so so of a wood duck (Through a window. And I must say I did not have the good lens for bird photography!)




Canard huppé 4_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Canard huppé 5_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Canard huppe 3_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Canard huppé 2 web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Canard huppé 1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 23, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> ] par Erythrone2, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get your Anemone nemorosa alba plena from? I was so inspired, I searched on the web for a vendor. I bought some close relations from Arrowhead Alpine ("blue eyes", "Bracteata Pleniflora" & "vestal"). Even worse, I discovered they have a 20% off sale on epimediums: http://www.arrowheadalpines.com/shop...x&cPath=65_105

(ack, I spent over $100 on epimediums!)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2013)

Amazing Wood Duck shots!


----------



## Erythrone (May 25, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did you get your Anemone nemorosa alba plena from? I was so inspired, I searched on the web for a vendor. I bought some close relations from Arrowhead Alpine ("blue eyes", "Bracteata Pleniflora" & "vestal"). Even worse, I discovered they have a 20% off sale on epimediums: http://www.arrowheadalpines.com/shop...x&cPath=65_105
> 
> (ack, I spent over $100 on epimediums!)



I think I get it from Fraser Thimble Farm (Canada) many years ago


----------



## Erythrone (May 27, 2013)

Primula_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr





Magnolia Goldstar 1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemone nemorosa cv_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Polemonium_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Disporum flavens_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Heuchera Kassandra_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemone appenina albiflora_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemonella thalictroides Cameo_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Magnolia Goldstar_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (May 30, 2013)

Primula elatior par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemone nemorosa Wyatt's Pink par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Polygonatum Striatum_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Uvularia grandiflora par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anemonella thalictroides Rosea par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Corydalis nobilis_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Pulmonaria David Ward_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Daphne x burckwoodii Carol Mackie_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Dido (May 30, 2013)

Again really nice pcis


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2013)

I wish I could hire you.


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

Lovely plants and great pictures!!!

The duck is great too! (I do not think I have ever seen a duck sitting on a tree branch!!)


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you biothanasis, Dido and Dot!


Trillium grandiflorum Snowbunting




Primula denticulata alba 




Mahonia hybrid 




Helleborus Northern Beauty




Polygonatum




Brunnera macrophylla Jack Frost




Viola




Trillium flexipes




Iris bucharica




Pulmonaria Raspberry Ice


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 1, 2013)

Primula Miss Indigo




Helleborus Green Corsican


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 1, 2013)

Pulmonaria Samurai




Heucherella Brass Lantern




Disporum flavens




Dicentra




Trillium luteum




Uvularia grandiflora




Primula Reverie




Mertensia virginiana




Rhododendron April Mist




Rhododendron Midnight Ruby




Mahonia


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2013)

Interesting Primula -- I've not seen that variety before.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2013)

It is a an European strain.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, that explains that!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and plants!
Love the leaves on the trillium luteum, please post pics of it when the flowers are open


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Beautiful pictures and plants!
> Love the leaves on the trillium luteum, please post pics of it when the flowers are open


I agree -- I think I need to find one.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2013)

Daphne	x burkwoodii Carol Mackie




Geum Mai Tai




Paeonia	mlokosewitschii




Rhododendron Midnight Ruby




Syringa




Syringa Duc de Massa




Syringa Wedgwood Blue




Rhododendron Big Deal




Uvularia




Wulfenia carinthiaca, Besseya plantaginea




Gentiana verna




Verbascum phoeniceum




Primula sieboldii


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2013)

That Gentiana verna has phenomenal color!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, you are right. It is one of the few true blue flowers. Unfortunatly it is a tiny plant somewaht tricky to grow.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2013)

Wulfenia carinthiaca., Besseya plantaginea




Syringa




Syringa




Rhododendron Boule de Neige




Rhododendron Ingrid Mehlquist




Dicentra spectabilis Gold Heart




Trollius




Syringa Charles Joly




Syringa Avalanche




Geum Alabama Slammer




Geranium Signal




Cypripedium Aki Light


----------



## Ruth (Jun 9, 2013)

> Geum Mai Tai


Beautiful flower, and I love this picture!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2013)

I especially like the shot of the bleeding hearts and their milieu.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2013)

Heuchera Dolce Black Current_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Azalea Totallly Awesome_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Rhododendron Bali_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Sedum wb par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




syringa Pocahontas_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa Monge Wonder Blue_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Azalea Western Lights_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paeonia Audrey_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa Pocahontas 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa President Lincoln_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa Duc de Massa 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2013)

Syringa Monge_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paeonia tenuifolia Itoba_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa Marie Frances 3_wb par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Hosta Dicentra_Adiantum_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Glaucidium palmatum_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Eleagnus Quicksilver Syringa_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa Wedgwood Blue Primrose President Lincoln_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa Wedgwood Blue Primrose President Lincoln 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paeonia mlokosewitschii gros plan_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Symphytum Axminster Gold Daphne web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Adiantum venustum_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2013)

Syringa Marie Frances_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Rhododendron Ingrid Mehlquist 1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Rhododendron Ingrid Mehlquist 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa Marie Frances 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Primula sieboldii Prussian Blue_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa 4_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paeonia Early Bird_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Syringa hybride Paul Thirion_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2013)

Can you imagine being a bee in your garden???


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 11, 2013)

Where did you get the Paeonia Audrey from?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2013)

Linus, I bought it from Les Jardins Osiris (Canada)


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Can you imagine being a bee in your garden???



Maybe you will not believe me, but there are almost no domestic bees in our garden!!! I think bees owners are too far away from our gardens. But there are many bumblebees and other pollinators.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmmm -- You should get a beehive. I would think your garden would be very desirable for making honey.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 12, 2013)

Is it difficult to take care of a beehive?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Is it difficult to take care of a beehive?



I don't think so, but that's really beyond my knowledge. I know my Father-in-law (now deceased) used to keep bees. I wish he were still here for me to ask.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow! It really still is spring up your way. Lovely plants, all of them and solid photos too.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Dot and Botany Boy!




Ranunculus aconitifolius Pleniflorus_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Anthyllis vulpenaria Red Carpet_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Adiantum pedatum Miss Sharples_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Heucherella Dayglow Pink_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Incarvillea compacta Bee's Pink_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2013)

I drool every time I visit this thread.


----------



## Stone (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful plants Erythrone! I have no hope of growing any of them


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 15, 2013)

thank you Dot an Mike!

Geum Alabama Slammer




Eleagnus Quicksilver




Geum Mango Lassi




Rhododendron Calsap




Dodecatheon pulchellum ssp. pulchelllum Red Wings


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't dare show my garden photos anymore...


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks dot!




Clematis Dawn_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Viola canadensis_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Meconopsis Sheldonii Lingholm_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paeonia Audrey_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paeonia Picotee1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paeonia Picotee_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Geum Alabama Slammer 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Azalea Homebush_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Azalea Homebush 1_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Hyacinthoides hispanica_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Geum Cooky_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Geum Alabama Slammer 1 web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2013)

Great pic 

I must have one of these 
Paeonia Picotee I really like it


----------



## TDT (Jun 22, 2013)

Spectacular show! Thank you!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 24, 2013)

wonderful garden, great photos. I love this thread.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you so much everybody!

I have a few hundreds of pictures to edit but I don't have enough time to do it...


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 28, 2013)

Euphorbia griffithii Fire Charm_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Rhododendron Norman Behring_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Geranium sylvatium semis spontane_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Azalea Northern High Lights_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Corydalis sempervirens_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Rhododendron Peter Tigerstedt_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2013)

so fantastic!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 29, 2013)

thanks likespahs!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 29, 2013)

Primula auricula Emily P




Rhododendron cv




Hyacinthoides hispanica




Euphorbia Fire Charm




Rhododedron Peter Tigerstedt




Paeonia suffruticosa cv




Rhododendron Crete




Rhododendron Jack Superb




Primula japonica




Heuchera Berry Smoothie




Syringa Krasavitsa Moskvy








Athyrium niponicum Pewter Lace


----------



## Ruth (Jun 29, 2013)

Love the Rhododendron's. Wish I could grow them here.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2013)

:clap: :drool: :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 30, 2013)

thank you Jean and Ruth!


Syringa Krasavitsa Moskvy 




Lewisia pygmaea




Rhododendron Jack Superbe












Polemonium




Daphne x burkwoodii Carol Mackie




Rhododendron Big Deal


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2013)

What a wonderful garden. I'd like to see a bird's eye view sometime.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 1, 2013)

thank you Dot!

Geranium maculatum Elisabeth Ann




Azalea Golden Lights




Rhododendron Besse Howell




Rhododendron Henry’s Red




Rhododendron Rio




Meconopsis Sheldonii Lingholm




Hosta Kabitan




Hosta Lakeside Dragonfly




Paeonia veitchii




Cypripedium Michael, Aki Light, Aki Pastel


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2013)

Is there any plant you don't have???


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Is there any plant you don't have???



Unfortunatly, yes!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2013)

Rhododendron Nova Zembla




Symphytum x uplandicum Axminster Gold




Azalea Apricot Surprise




Rhododendron Purple Passion




Lewisia cotyledon




Paeonia Hillary (intersectorial)




Paeonia Singing in the Rain (intersectorial)








Paeonia Pecher




Paeonia Cytherea, Paeonia Petite Elegance


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2013)

Paeonia Lemon Dream (Intersectorial)




Rhododendron Nepal




Cladastris lutea




Paeonia Picotee




Rhododendron Yack Hybride




Rhododendron Minnetonka




Rhododendron Henry’s Red




Syringa Miss Canada


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2013)

Love this one: Lewisia cotyledon 
It looks like it would fit in my garden!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2013)

Because of its small size, Dot?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2013)

Paeonia White Sands





Cypripedium reginae


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2013)

Cladastris lutea




Rhododendron Harrisville




Meconopsis x sheldonnii




Iris sibirica Dance and Sing




Paeonia Singing the Rain (Itoh)




Paeonia Dancing Butterflies


----------



## Dido (Jul 10, 2013)

again great paeonie. 

I like the white sands, looks close to a cross I important from china. 

Have no pic bloomed when I was on trip. 
Saw it opne evening and the wind did the rest over night before I got a pic


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2013)

Too bad for the wind, Dido... they are also destroyed by heavy rain, unfortunatly!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2013)

Croissant perlé (Phyciodes tharos)




Paeonia cv (Itoh)




Cladastris lutea




Chiastophyllum oppositifolium




Paeonia Port Royal




Paeonia Etched Salmon








Paeonia Lavender Whisper




Geranium platypetalum




Paeonia cv (herbacée chinoise)




Paeonia Fairy Princess



Robinia pseudo acacia




Cypripedium reginae


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2013)

Paeonia Fancy Nancy








Paeonia Hillary




Paeonia Cytherea




Paeonia Singing in the rain


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2013)

You have an amazing collection of peonies -- among other things!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 12, 2013)

Rhododendron Connecticut Yankee




Rhododendron Norman Behring




Azalea Northern High Lights




Hosta Knockout, Rhododendron Norman Behring


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2013)

Like I said....


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you again Dot!

Lewisia pygmaea




Paeonia Barzella (Itoh)




Paeonia Berry Garcia (Itoh), Cynoglossum nervosum








Rhododendron Connecticut Yankee




Rhododendron Anna H. Hall




Rhododendrons








Ilex x meservaea Blue Princess, Rhododendrons




Rhodendrons Haaga




Azalea Northern High Lights




Meconopsis x sheldonnii




Geranium argenteum


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2013)

I think Canada should declare your garden a National Treasure!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 14, 2013)

You are so sweet!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 15, 2013)

Rhododendron Mikkeli




Arisaema candidissima




Azalea Homebush




Iris ensata Hatsu-Kagami




Paeonia Alexander Woolcott




Baptisia Twilight Prairie Blues




Weigela Polka








Paeonia Visions of Sugar Plum (Itoh)




Iris sibirica Mrs Rowe




Rhododendron Norman Behring, Hosta Knockout




Geranium maculatum Elisabeth Ann




Rhododendron Haaga




Rhododendrons




Lewisia Cotyledon


----------



## Ruth (Jul 16, 2013)

Lovely Rhodies!! Do you get up really early to get such nice pics?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2013)

More beautiful photos :clap: !!!! Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Lovely Rhodies!! Do you get up really early to get such nice pics?



Well... I usually wake up at 5 but I must water all my orchids before being outdoor with my camera. You are right, I often shoot in the morning before 10h 30 if the sun is not too strong. But I also shoot in the afternoon or early evening.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 16, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> More beautiful photos :clap: !!!! Thanks!!!! Jean



Merci, Jean!


----------



## Dido (Jul 17, 2013)

you have a awsome Paeonie collection


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely plants and photos, as always. I love Arisaema candidissima - one day I'll get down to Yunnan to see it in the wild.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Dido and Kyushucalanthe!

A few other pics

Rhododendron Mikkeli




Rhododendron Connecticut Yankee




Rhododendron Ice Cube




Rhododendron Nepal




Rhododendron Haaga




Azalea Fireball




Azalea Fireball, Rhododendron Minnetonka




Rhododendron Wojnar's Purple




Syringa	x prestoniae Donald Wyman




Wisteria Blue Moon




Chionanthus virginicus




Hosta Abiqua Drinking Gourd




Heuchera Prince of Silver


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen a hosta with that much cupping -- pretty cool!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 22, 2013)

Hosta First Frost, Heucherella Redstone Falls




Paeonia Sesquestered Sunshine (Itoh)




Geranium x oxonianum Thurstonianum




Paeonia Smith Family Jewel (Itoh)




Gentiana lutea




Paeonia Sword Dance




Paeonia Julia Rose(Itoh), Geranium psilostemon




Hosta Blue Umbrella, Hosta Maple Leaf




Hosta First Frost




Paeonia Cora Louise (Itoh)




Heuchera Plum Royale




Ornithogalum magnum


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 22, 2013)

Hosta Deane’s Dream




Allium vitorialis




Geranium Claridge Druce




Hostas




Hostas, Adiantum pedatum




Eleutherococcus	sieboldianus




Brunnera




Paeonia Raggedy Ann (Itoh)




Geranium Brookside




Corydalis ochroleuca




Paeonia Singing in the Rain (Itoh)




Paeonia Cheese Country




Rodgersia


----------



## Dido (Jul 23, 2013)

thanks for sharing again. 

You have so much interesting things there


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Dido!!




Hemerocallis Pandora Box_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Hemerocallis Lady Inara_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Hemerocallis Pink Damask_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Iris ensata Christina's Sister_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Iris ensata Rafferty web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Iris ensata Angel Choir_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Ruth (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't get over how bug-free your flowers are!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Ruth and Dot!



Hemerocallis Priceless


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 7, 2013)

Very interesting in shape, and great color combination :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 7, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Thanks Ruth and Dot!
> 
> 
> 
> Hemerocallis Priceless



Is this one a rebloomer?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 7, 2013)

Good question. I don't know Linus. It is a plant I bought last fall.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 7, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Very interesting in shape, and great color combination :clap: !!!! Jean



Merci Jean!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 7, 2013)

Rodgersia_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Clematis Barbara Jackman_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Campanula glomerata Freya_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Phlomis viscosa_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Cynoglossum nervosum_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Iris ensata Kiyozuru_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Dido (Aug 7, 2013)

so many nice flowers again thanks for sharing with us

do you have a few seeds of Paeonie for me.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes Dido, I think I could send you seeds in fall. I don't remove faded flowers. What are you looking for?


----------



## Dido (Aug 8, 2013)

Something like 

white sands, singing in the rain, Sword Dance, and the once with nice lines around. 
itoh hybrids especially the yellow once. 

I have seed in pots from Itoh but till now no germination, will wait. 

If you want I could give you seed of a nice pure kind. My Rockii are shown to be very hardy, and good germination. 

The seedlings are now 3 years in soil and nearly no looses. Hope to see the first flowers soon.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 8, 2013)

Dido, I will take a look at the pods. I wonder if they will all bear vialbe seeds. 

For the Rockii, it is very interesting but I decided not to sow seeds anymore... I don't have the time to take care of seedlings anymore!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2013)

Pictures I took many weeks ago

Iris ensata Icy Peaks












Iris ensata Dirigo Pink Milestone




Iris ensata Honour




Iris ensata Blue Beauty




Iris ensata Harlequinesque




Iris ensata SAKURA NO SONO








Iris ensata Prairie Chief




Iris ensata Snook




Iris ensata Greywoods Catrina




Iris ensata Frilled Enchantment




Iris ensata Margo No Sakura


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2013)

Iris ensata Frosted Ingrigue




Iris ensata Lake Effect. Maybe my favorite blue Japanese Iris this year




Hemerocallis Highland Lord




Lychnis coronata Orange Sherbet


----------



## Secundino (Aug 12, 2013)

Great Lychnis! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you Secundino! This Lychnis is a newbie in the garden. I just don't know if it will be a good doer hier. But the bloom is very interesting and quite large for a Lychis.

Other pics of JI (please be patient since I have I lot more of JI cultivars to show!)


Iris ensata Icy Peaks. Cute light blue.




Iris ensata Japanese Harmony (stunning large bloom on a tall stalk. NS is larger than 10 inches this year)




Iris ensata Dirigo Pink Milestone (maybe the best pink cultivar I grow. Good substance and color. Pink cultivars are often floppy and easily destroyed by rain and pests)


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 13, 2013)

:drool: I really love those Irises :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 13, 2013)

I love ensatas. I don't know why mine don't flower in the pond. 
If you're looking for a spectacular siberian iris, try "Great Heron":
http://www.whiteflowerfarm.com/32456-product.html


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> :drool: I really love those Irises :drool: !!!! Jean



More to come... Stay tuned!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> I love ensatas. I don't know why mine don't flower in the pond.
> If you're looking for a spectacular siberian iris, try "Great Heron":
> http://www.whiteflowerfarm.com/32456-product.html



What a beautiful cultivar!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2013)

Iris ensata Indigo Angel








Iris ensata Greywoods Mulberry Cascade








Iris ensata Greywoods Catrina




Iris ensata cvv








Iris ensata Shogun




Iris ensata Falling Star




Iris ensata Kogesha




Iris ensata Kalamazoo




Iris x pseudata Aichi No Kagayaki


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2013)

Echinacea Evening Glow




Iris ensata Lake Effect




Iris ensata Dreams Unfold




Iris ensata Rivulets of Wine




Iris ensata Osiris Rose




Iris ensata Belgium Dancer




Iris ensata Cascade Crest




Delphinium 







Telekia speciosa, Speyeria sp.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 14, 2013)

:clap: :clap: :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 15, 2013)

The Iris 'Lake Effect' is definitely my favorite of the series you posted this year. Beautiful.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2013)

Merci, Jean!

Leo, I am with you. Lake effect is on the top of my list, but ex equo with Indigo Angel


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2013)

Iris ensata Rose World




Iris ensata Prairie Chief




Iris ensata Rivulets of Wine 




Iris ensata Akebono




Iris ensata Snook




Iris ensata Cascade Crest




Iris ensata Monique




Hemerecallis cv




Iris ensata cv




Iris ensata Kalamazoo




Echinacea, Hemerocallis




Hemerocallis Western Country




Hydrangea serrata Blue Bird


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 16, 2013)

Hakonechloa macra All Gold




Ligularia Eva Heimann




Heucherella Gunsmoke




Heucherella Solar Eclipse


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm claiming your photos as my virtual garden!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 17, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm claiming your photos as my virtual garden!



 :drool:  Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you Dot an Jean!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 22, 2013)

Today :
Hemerocallis Rose Knockout





Pictures of Japanese Irises (many weeks ago)
Iris ensata Enchanted Melody




Iris ensata Blue Spritz




Iris ensata Kiyozuru




Iris ensata Japanese Plum




Iris ensata Sanko Nishiki




Iris ensata White Caps




Iris ensata Eden’s Harmony




Iris ensata Reveille




Iris ensata Ruby King




Iris ensata Eden’s Picasso


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2013)

These are so delicate! I don't remember seeing irises with these colorations. Really pretty.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 26, 2013)

thank you Dot!

A few more pics from july




Iris ensata Dalle Whitewater_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Campanula trachelium Bernice_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Campanula Vicking_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 26, 2013)

Campanula Kent Belle




Clematis texensis Duchesse d'Albany




Corydalis elata


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 26, 2013)

How do you have time to take care of all these plants?! You must have a hoard of gardeners!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 27, 2013)

Wonderful flowers!!!
I love this vast vartiation on Iris colours!!
I was thinking of purchasing some Corydalis too, but they will be fried during summer


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> How do you have time to take care of all these plants?! You must have a hoard of gardeners!



No... I am the only one to take care or my plants. And I am still working, not retired.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> Wonderful flowers!!!
> I love this vast vartiation on Iris colours!!
> I was thinking of purchasing some Corydalis too, but they will be fried during summer



Thank you biothanasis. You are right. I am not sure the Corydalis I can grow are suitable for growing in Greece ! I think we have very different climate!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> No... I am the only one to take care or my plants. And I am still working, not retired.


Then you must be twins! :wink:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 28, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Then you must be twins! :wink:



:rollhappy::rollhappy:

Actually I have other strategies (although I think about cloning myself someday):

I don't clean the garden in fall or spring. I just remove the tall woody steems of some plants if necessary. And the foliage of peonies (although I think I will not do it next fall). Foliage is helpful for winter protection anyway.

We add compost (I should say my boyfriend help me a lot for this task). So I don't have to add fertilizer but for potted plants like Japanese Irises

I remove many dead flowers before the scatter seeds (Blue Thistle, Rubdeckia laciniata, Geranium pratense, Malva....)

When weeding, I only remove some plants (with blooms or seeds) from the beds. The other weeds are left on the beds, sometimes on a plant, on a rock, for baking in the sun.

I don't have time for staking a lot of plants... so I must be tolerant... Delphiniums were a mess again this year. Rain storms season usually begin when they begin to bloom... 

We don't have serious problems with insects and disease so I don't need to spay for it... Exception: problems with deers....


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2013)

I hope you never get Japanese Beetles! Deer are a problem here, also.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 2, 2013)

Mid July

Iris Dirigo Pink Milestone




Iris ensata Wind Glider




Iris ensata Comedienne




Iris ensata Margo No Sakura




Iris ensata Dreams Unfold




Iris ensata Wake Musha




Iris ensata Reveille 




Iris ensata Eden's Picasso 




Hemerocallis Clever Conversation




Stachys minima




Eryngium giganteum




Iris ensata Maiko




Iris ensata Lion King




Iris ensata Electric Rays




Iris ensata Ocean Mist


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 2, 2013)

Early september

Echinacea Green Eyes. Unfortunatly not very vigourous.




Euonymus hamiltonianus var nikoensis, showing its beautiful fall color earlier than usual since I moved this tall shrub last spring. I grown it from a seed. 




Hemerocallis Moon Dazzle, Echninacea Green Envy, Phlox paniculata cvv




Gentiana asclepiadea. A nice species very easy to grow here.








Echinacea Leilani, Artemisia lactiflora Guizho. This coneflower is the best yellow flowered one for me. Quite vigorous and profuse bloomer.


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2013)

This is one poppin' thread!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 29, 2013)

Fall blooming

Gentiana paradoxa




Gentiana Kingficher


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2013)

How do you keep your garden looking so fresh? Mine looks worn out and in need of a winter rest now.


----------



## Hera (Sep 29, 2013)

The irises are always my favorite. Until your posts I never knew there were so many different ones. So beautiful.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 30, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> How do you keep your garden looking so fresh? Mine looks worn out and in need of a winter rest now.



Well, I think the weather is much cooler here than in your area. And the soil almost never dry out here (we had a draught last year, but it looks like we only have one every 10 years!). So the plant don't want to go sleeping because of stressful conditions.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 30, 2013)

Hera said:


> The irises are always my favorite. Until your posts I never knew there were so many different ones. So beautiful.



Thank you Hera. I have a lot of other pics of Japanese Irises to show... But I did not edit them yet.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 1, 2013)

The endless garden...

Now, I'll be impressed when you continue posting flowers into the winter months :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The endless garden...
> 
> Now, I'll be impressed when you continue posting flowers into the winter months :rollhappy:



She'll make beautiful photos of her garden in the dead of Winter!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 2, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Now, I'll be impressed when you continue posting flowers into the winter months :rollhappy:



Those are the greenhouse orchids...


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 22, 2014)

I took many pictures of Japanses Irises last Summer but I did not show all of them. 

Bewitching Twilight




Summer Storm




Fourfold Pink




Honour




Indigo Angel 




Cascade Rain




Icy Peaks




Lake Effect 




Virginia B




Greywoods Gypsy Plumes


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2014)

Ah! a nice touch of summer! Thank you!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 23, 2014)

Soo many Beauties :clap: !!!! Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 16, 2014)

Hosta August Moon




Iris ensata 
Dramatic Moment




Koshui No Asa




Fourfold Pink




Oriental Eyes




High Standard Cascade




Wave Action




Summer Storm








Howard Brooks




Ike-no-Sazanami




Diomedes




Electric Rays




Greywoods Zebrina


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 16, 2014)

Frilled Enchantment




My Heavenly Dream




Crystal Halo




Stripped Ripples




Greywoods Snow Etchings




Avalanche


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2014)

Iris ensata Dalle Withewater








Iris ensata Avalanche




Iris ensata Celestial Emperor




Hemerocallis cv




Hermerocallis Moon Dazzle




Hemerocallis cv




Hemerocallis Hyperion, Echinacea Hot Papaya, Clematis Mme Julia Correvon, Berberis, Verbascum chaixii




Hemerocallis Western Country




Iris ensata Diomedes








Hemerocalllis Frances Joiner




Hydrangea serrata Blue Bird


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2014)

Are you getting hungry for this year's blooms?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2014)

Good question Dot! I am so busy by now with my orchids and my work that I don't have much time to dream about the garden... And there are still a lot of snow here. But when I edited the last year's pictures yesterday I was getting hungry!


----------



## nathalie (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice garden and flowers


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Good question Dot! I am so busy by now with my orchids and my work that I don't have much time to dream about the garden... And there are still a lot of snow here. But when I edited the last year's pictures yesterday I was getting hungry!



:clap:


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Are you getting hungry for this year's blooms?



I am! Always look forward to your yearly shares!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 28, 2014)

Late season beauties:




Buddleia Pink Delight web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Thalictrum delavayi Splendide web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Gentiana clausa web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Gentiana clausa 1 web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Gentiana clausa 2 web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Gentiana clausa3 web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Gentiana clausa 4 web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Gentiana clausa 5 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2014)

Beauties, for sure!


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 29, 2014)

Beauties! The buddleia is so attractive.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice! Are there hot and humid tolerant hybrids of Thalictrum delavayi?


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you everybody!

Linus: Very good question. I don't know. Since they are native from eastern Tibet and western China I am not sure they can stand very hot weather unless they are grown in shaded areas. Maybe you can learn more here:

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/142/#b


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Maybe I'll try it's close cousin(s):
http://www.brecks.com/product/Meadow_Rue
http://www.plantdelights.com/Thalictrum-for-sale/buy-Meadow-Rue/Cottage-Garden-Flowers/


----------



## Dshawn (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for posting these amazing photos. So many plants I've never seen before in So. California. I love them all. Wish I could see it up close.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you Dshawn!


----------

